# Sawtell (Bonville Ck) tmrw for the Coffs Harbourites



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Sulo and I will be going to Sawtell tmrw morning for a paddle/fish if anyones interested! hopefully the weather will be as perfect as today... :wink:


----------

